# Sick Degu, help!



## jason1981 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, we have 4 degus that are all normally very active, unfortunately our most Friendly and active Degu has start to get ill. She will not eat or drink and just finds a quite place and constantly lays on her belly resting her head on the floor and appear very weak when she moves. 
We took her to an emergency vet late last night, the vet took her temperature, looked in her mouth, listened to her heart and lungs and checked her body for any signs of abscess or infections. After about 30 minutes of examination she told us that everything seems fine, and gave us a syringe and some liquid food to feed her. We have tried to feed her with the syringe and it is a real struggle, we have only managed to get her to take 2-3ml since yesterday when she should be getting 2ml every 2-4 hours. 
All of today she been laying down barely moving and has had nothing at all to eat or drink apart from the 1ml we managed to force her to eat. We think we will take her back to a different vet tomorrow but if anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

jason1981 said:


> Hi, we have 4 degus that are all normally very active, unfortunately our most Friendly and active Degu has start to get ill. She will not eat or drink and just finds a quite place and constantly lays on her belly resting her head on the floor and appear very weak when she moves.
> We took her to an emergency vet late last night, the vet took her temperature, looked in her mouth, listened to her heart and lungs and checked her body for any signs of abscess or infections. After about 30 minutes of examination she told us that everything seems fine, and gave us a syringe and some liquid food to feed her. We have tried to feed her with the syringe and it is a real struggle, we have only managed to get her to take 2-3ml since yesterday when she should be getting 2ml every 2-4 hours.
> All of today she been laying down barely moving and has had nothing at all to eat or drink apart from the 1ml we managed to force her to eat. We think we will take her back to a different vet tomorrow but if anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


GET HER TO A PROPER EXOTICS ANIMAL VET!!!!

She sounds like a very poorly degu and you really need special treatment. If you havent been able to feed her you should have told the vet as soon as you were giving the first feed! She will need liquids NOW! x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Vets! Now!

She needs fluids, without them she *will die* no matter what else you do for her.


----------



## jason1981 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have manages to get at least 5-6 ml in her this afternoon and evening, gotta get her to the vet again tomorrow, will feed her more liquid through the night too.


----------

